# Crestie eggs humidity?



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi everyone! My female crestie layed eggs on the 30th of august and I have them in a homemade incubator and everything seems to be going great :2thumb: However I have noticed some fluctuations in terms of humidity and im not sure what percentage of humidity is ideal for the eggs to thrive, I have looked it up several times online but no one seems to have a decent answer. Can any of you guys please help me out? 

Thanks
Nick


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

I really don't think it is that criticality have had fluctuation of between about 65-80 for me not too wet not too dry.I test by pinching some of the vermiculite between fingers if it sticks together and doesn't drip water I find it does fine.Yes I know it's not very scientific and I will probably be slated but it works for me .Temps. About 75-80
Good luck terry


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Mreptilenick said:


> Hi everyone! My female crestie layed eggs on the 30th of august and I have them in a homemade incubator and everything seems to be going great :2thumb: However I have noticed some fluctuations in terms of humidity and im not sure what percentage of humidity is ideal for the eggs to thrive, I have looked it up several times online but no one seems to have a decent answer. Can any of you guys please help me out?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick



Depends on the substrate that your using and I use vermiculite and use an exo terra incubator. 

As long as the vermiculite is damp to the touch, you should be all good.

If it is on the dry side, carefully move the eggs (do not rotate the eggs) spray the vermiculite and pop the eggs back in.


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*eggs*

All about egg care on my website below.


----------

